# Überhöhte Rechnung Provider



## Lucy (7 Oktober 2005)

Hallo und guten Tag,
vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Ein Internetnutzer soll angeblich 78.026 MB, innerhalb von 10 Tagen heruntergeladen haben (seit 4 Jahren immer ein Surfverhalten von ca 2000 MB pro Monat). Gegen den Mahnbescheid wurde Widerspruch eingelegtt. Inkassobüro des Providers teilt dem RA mit, das die Daten von der Deutschen Tekekom (die nicht der Provider ist) jeden Abend  an den Provider übertragen wurden. Das soll also heißen, das die Telekom dem Provider mitteilt, wann und wieviel Daten geflossen sind. Wenn man sich allerdings mit der Telekom im Verbindung setzt, teilt diese mit, das dies Technisch unmöglich ist. Wie kann man sich weiter gegen diese Forderung wehren. 
P.S.: Im Büro existiert dieser Provider noch und dort teilte man uns tel. (unter Zeugen) das Zugangs- Passwort mit. Dies ist doch auch sicher nicht normal.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Oktober 2005)

Ist ein direkter Missbrauch auszuschliessen? Denkbar wären hier ein WLAN, aber auch Kinder/Jugendliche, die auf einmal die Freuden von EDonkey und Co entdeckt haben, oder sonstige unbemerkte Nutzung innerhalb eines Netzwerks. 
Sonst kommt eigentlich nur ein Missbrauch der Zugangsdaten in Frage, oder ein technischer Abrechnungsfehler. Geht es um DSL? Wer ist denn der Provider? Ich würde probieren, eine Liste mit Nutzungszeiten vom Provider anzufordern, um z.B. hierüber Missbrauch checken zu können. Worauf hier der Kunde rechtlich Anspruch hat, weiss ich aber nicht. Bei meist 1ct/MB dürfte dies ja eine ordentliche Rechnung sein.  

Ausserdem: dringend neue Zugangsdaten anfordern. 

Viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------



## Lucy (7 Oktober 2005)

Es ist nie ein Rechnung verschickt worden, nur eine Forderung von über 900,00 € vom Konto abgebucht.
Es handelt sich um 1 und 1.. Zugang wurde einfach gesperrt und es wurde tel. mitgeteilt, das ein Betrag von ca. 600,00 € fällig würde. Daraus sind aus unerfindlichen Gründen diese 900,00 € geworden.
Mißbrauch ist auszuschließen.


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2005)

Lucy schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll also heißen, das die Telekom dem Provider mitteilt, wann und wieviel Daten geflossen sind. Wenn man sich allerdings mit der Telekom im Verbindung setzt, teilt diese mit, das dies Technisch unmöglich ist.





			
				Lucy schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich um 1 und 1.. Zugang


Das war klar, denn es kommen nur 1&1, T-Online und ein paar kleinere in Frage. Selbstverständlich bekommen die die Daten, denn die sind ja zur Abrechnung dringend nötig.

Wahrscheinlich hast Du einen DSL-Volumenvertrag. Wie ist es mit WLAN? Hast Du das und ist das bei Dir verschlüsselt? Setzt Du das Mac-Controlling ein? Der Provider rät in solchen Fällen stets eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Dadurch kannst Du ermittlen lassen, ob ein Fremdverschulden über die Zugangsdaten ausgeschlossen werden kann. Sollte jedoch Deine IP stets im Protokoll (die letzten 90 Tage) auftauchen, dann sieht´s dünne aus, wenn DU WLAN hast und damit ein unberechtigter Dritter auf Deine Kosten gesurft hat. Dieser fremde Nutzer muss dabei nicht einmal ein Schuldiger sein, wenn er auch ein unverschlüsseltes WLAN verwendet und einfach Dein Router das stärkere Empfangssignal hatte.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Oktober 2005)

Wenn es um so einen hohen Betrag geht, würde ich mehrgleisig herangehen.

- auf die nette Schiene mit 1&1 verhandeln, um so viel wie möglich Informationen zum Vorfall herauszukriegen. Insbesondere wäre wie gesagt eine Übersicht der Nutzungszeiten interessant. Auch sollte die Zuordnung zum DSL-Anschluss irgendwie festzustellen sein, keine Ahnung, was da genau gespeichert wird.

- formellen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (Bestreiten der Rechtmässigkeit der Rechnung), Geld zurückbuchen durch die Bank.

- würde ich erwägen, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstellen, und dies auch 1&1 mitzuteilen. Die Polizei dürfte jedenfalls einfacher als Du Daten zum Fall bekommen. Hierfür könnte eine Auswertung des Rechners nötig sein.

- gründliche Untersuchung des Rechners auf Spyware/Trojaner. Denkbare Szenarios: der Rechner wurde als Proxy/zum Spammen/für eine dDOS eingesetzt, und hat tatsächlich den Traffic erzeugt, oder die DSL Zugangsdaten wurden geklaut. Ersteres ist nur dann möglich, wenn der Rechner überhaupt lang genug am Netz war, um Traffic in der Größenordnung zu erzeugen (hier ist vor allem der Upload ein begrenzender Faktor, bei 128k/s dauern 78Gb schon eine Weile...)
Bei der Auswertung sollte berücksichtigt werden, dass es hier unter Umständen zu einer Straftat gekommen ist, d.h. nichts löschen, gut Veränderungen Dokumentieren, und am Besten vom Fachmann.

Besteht eine Rechtsschutzversicherung -> ab zum Anwalt, evt. kann auch die Verbraucherzentrale weiterhelfen. 

TSCN


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Hierfür könnte eine Auswertung des Rechners nötig sein.


Vorallem aber des Routers. Die Daten am besten vor Ort sichern lassen, da die Protokolle bei vielen Geräten gelöscht werden, wenn sie einige Zeit von der Spannung weg sind.

Bei Missbrauch von WLAN stellen sich die Provider zumeist quer. Bereits bei der Installation wird man ausdrücklich auf die Verschlüsselung hingewiesen und damit weisen die Anbieter die Verantwortung von sich.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 Oktober 2005)

Habs gerade aus Neugier mal nachgerechnet, die 78GB in 10 Tagen sind ziemlich genau 768 kbit/s - permanent. Upload alleine kanns also nicht gewesen sein, da es über 1&1 keinen Tarif mit so dickem Upstream gibt.
Bleibt noch Powersauger (wer auch immer, ggf. Dritte) oder Abrechnungspanne.

Ich erinnere mich an einen Fall vor geraumer Zeit, als Traffic noch viel mehr kostete: Eine Firma evaluierte eine bannerzeigende Trialversion einer Software. Diese Trialversion prüfte permanent ob eine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist und aktualisierte dann ihre Bannerliste. Das führte in der Firma dann dazu, dass der Dial-on-Demand Router ständig eingewählt war und die Firma am Monatsende einen fuenfstelligen Betrag für den Internetzugang in Rechnung gestellt bekam.
Sowas ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich... 

Desweiteren gibt es mit vielen Routern das Problem, dass diese die Internetverbindung nicht trennen, solange Traffic da ist - Traffic auf der Internetseite reicht dazu meist aus! Durch die zahlreichen P2P-Clients (dank 24-Stunden-Trennung werden die IPs ja regelmaessig neu ausgewuerfelt) die dann staendig versuchen, eine Verbindung aufzubauen, kommt es so ggf. zum Phänomen der ungewollten Dauerverbindung - und jedes ankommende Datenpaket das aber vollkommen unerwünscht ist, schlägt sich auch in der Traffic-Statistik nieder. 

Über dieses Phänomen berichtete z.B. auch schon die c't.

(Für mich eines der stärksten Argumente gegen Volumen-Flatrates - unkalkulierbares Risiko bei Routernutzung. Und selbst wenn kein Router zum Einsatz kommt - ist in etwa so als wenn ich für die ganze Werbung im Briefkasten auch noch zahlen müsste...)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es mit WLAN? Hast Du das und ist das bei Dir verschlüsselt? Setzt Du das Mac-Controlling ein?


Die WEP Verschlüsselung ist vom Design her unsicher:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy#Schwachstellen
Gleiches gilt für die MAC Adressenfilterung. Viele Netzwerkkartentreiber erlauben das softwaremäßige Umstellen der MAC Adresse durch User mit Administrator- bzw. Netzwerkoperatorenrechten. Das sind dann auch meine Gründe, warum ich privat kein WLAN einsetze.





			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> (Für mich eines der stärksten Argumente gegen Volumen-Flatrates - unkalkulierbares Risiko bei Routernutzung.


Ob der Provider bei einem Serverbetrieb (ein Firmenwebserver reicht aus) eine pauschale Flatrate zuläßt, ist von seinen AGBs abhängig. Oft steht da aber klipp und klar drinnen, daß der Serverbetrieb nur über eine Volumenflat zulässig ist. Firmen sind also oft zu diesem Risiko verdonnert.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 Oktober 2005)

Selbst T-Com bietet echte Flatrates fuer Firmenkunden, und das zu erschwinglichen Preisen. Wer natürlich wieder mit dem spitzen Bleistift die letzten Pfennige zusammenstreicht, muss dafür irgendwann büßen. Heißt ja nicht umsonst "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal".

Nebenbei, welcher Teufel sollte einen reiten, den Firmenwebserver ueber DSL bei sich in der Firma laufen zu lassen? Webserver sind beliebte Angriffsziele und bei einem erfolgreichen Angriff ist dann schnell das Firmennetzwerk komprimittiert. Aus meiner Sicht ziemlicher Wahnsinn. Preiswerte Webhosting-Angebote gibt es wie Sand am Meer - die richtig guten werden einem nur halt nicht dauernd hinterhergeworfen mit Hochglanzwerbeprospekten ala "alles umsonst und ich pack noch nen Ficus dazu. Komm nimm mit!".


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Wer natürlich wieder mit dem spitzen Bleistift die letzten Pfennige zusammenstreicht, muss dafür irgendwann büßen. Heißt ja nicht umsonst "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal".


Bei der IT wird sehr oft mit dem spitzen Bleistift gerechnet, weil die IT oft fälschlich nur als Kostenfaktor wahrgenommen wird.





			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei, welcher Teufel sollte einen reiten, den Firmenwebserver ueber DSL bei sich in der Firma laufen zu lassen?


Nun, wir haben Kunden, die ihre öffentliche Website selbst hosten. Die wollen das halt nicht aus der Hand geben und haben entsprechende Sicherungsmaßnahmen ergriffen.


----------



## Lucy (10 Oktober 2005)

Es ist alles etwas seltsam. Kunde wurde von Provider gesperrt. Nach tel. Auskunft Rechnung ca. 600,00 €. Nie eine Rechnung erhalten. Nie eine Mahnung erhalten. Dann Abbuchung vom Konto 941,00 €. Danach Mahnbescheid vom Inkassobüro und Widerspruch eingelegt. Man teilte dem Kunden Passwort per Telefon mit (unter Zeugen).
Laut Inkassobüro werden die Daten von der Telekom an der Provider übermittelt. Nach tel. Auskunft der Telekom ist das aber nicht so!!
Was passiert, wenn der Antwalt die kompl. Dokumentation mit IP-Nummer und MAC-Adresse anfordert, von dem Computer, von dem die Daten heruntergeladen wurden?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Oktober 2005)

@Lucy, wenn Du brauchbare Ratschläge erwartest, musst schon mit ein paar mehr Details zum Fall herausrücken: MAC Adresse ist u.U. gar nicht sichtbar, wenn dass DSL-Modem auch NAT Router Funktionen enthält. Deshalb:
-wie sieht das Netzwerk aus (DSL-Modem/Router, W-LAN, wieviele/welche Clients wie angebunden...)?
-läuft der Rechner ständig, oder immer nur kurze Zeit?
-welche Geschwindigkeit hat der DSL Anschluss überhaupt?
-wieso sagst Du, Missbrauch ist ausgeschlossen? Wie ist der Rechner gegen Missbrauch via Trojaner/fremdem Zugriff geschützt (NAT-Router, welches Betriebssystem, ist dieses auf aktuellem Sicherheitssstand)

(bei 768kb/s Dauer-Download über lässt sich evt. eine Unstimmigkeit alleine daran glaubhaft machen, dass die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht ausreicht, wenn der Rechner nicht ständig lief)

Ob DSL Provider Daten wie IP/MAC speichern und in solchen Fällen herausgeben, weiss ich nicht genau, wäre aber einen Versuch wert.

TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Bin seit 4 Jahren bei diesem Provider. In dieser Zeit wurde immer ein Betrag von 14.90 € im Monat abgerechnet. Nun in 10 Tagen diese Summe. Rechner war nicht ständig an. Haben im Büro auch noch diesen Provider und uns kann keiner erklären warum wir hier angeblich 24 Online sind.


----------



## Lucy (10 Oktober 2005)

Sorry war nicht richtig angemeldet. Ich bin am 02.06.05 in Urlaub gefahren und habe angeblich vom 02.06.05-03.06.05 jeweils von 13.22 Uhr (also 24 Stunden) 6.562 MB heruntergeldaden. Kann man vom Schiff aus schlecht machen, oder?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (11 Oktober 2005)

Wenn nachweislich niemand zuhause war und der Rechner ausgeschaltet, dann hast Du damit zumindest schonmal ziemlich triftige Argumente für einen Abrechnungs- oder Technikfehler. Für eine bessere Einschätzung der technischen Situation sind aber unbedingt sämtliche Details notwendig (siehe oben). Es sei Dir dringend angeraten, einen Anwalt zu konsultieren.


----------



## Lucy (11 Oktober 2005)

Haben im Büro naoch diesen Provider. Habe bei den aktuellen Rechnungen nachgesehen, da steht, das die 48 Std. Zeit brauchen um die aktuellen Zeiten ins Netz zu setzen. Allerdings habe ich am 10.10.05 um 18.10Uhr die etzten Zeiten vom 03.10.05 09.43 Uhr sehen können. Also über eine Woche. Also konnte ich im Juni meine Daten nicht sofort einsehen. Die Zeit, in der angeblich so viel heruntergeladen wurde ging ja auch nur über 10 Tage. Also keine Chance zu reagieren. War heute morgen beim Antwalt. Schaun wir mal. Hat jemand vielleicht schon ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie dachte ich zuerst, ich sei die einzige mit diesem Problem.
Habe eine Rechnung in Höhe von 210€ erhalten, obwohl ich eigentlich 14.90€ bezahle,bin auch bei 1&1 natürlich. Angeblich habe ich 16 GByte über mein Freivolumen hinaus verbraucht. Kann aber einfach nicht sein. Das Geld, das abgebucht wurde, habe ich zurückgezogen und einen Widerspruch gegen diese Rechunung gefaxt. Daraufhin bekommme ich eine Mahnung und den Tipp, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gegen Unbekannt zu stellen. 
Nun weiß ich nicht so recht, was jetzt auf mich zukommen wird, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle und sie mir meinen Internetzugang sperren. Und was wird, wenn ich jetzt wirklich diese Anzeige mache?
 :-?  :-?   :-?


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2005)

> Kann aber einfach nicht sein.


Wirklich nicht?
Was ist denn, wenn Dein Rechner eine Wurmschleuder ist oder als Spam-Relay benutzt wurde/wird?


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2005)

Ola schrieb:
			
		

> Und was wird, wenn ich jetzt wirklich diese Anzeige mache?


Es bleibt alles, wie es ist. Es wird weiterhin die Forderung Deines Providers geben, blos zusätzlich wird man versuchen, den Fehler (evtl. verursacht durch einen unbekannten) zu finden. Findet man den nicht, was nahezu immer der Fall ist, bleibt die Kostenklärung weiterhin zwischen Dir und Deinem Provider. Lies dazu mal eine Seite zuvor, > HIER <.


----------

